# Stuborn calves



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

I struggle with my calves, high reps, low reps, drop sets and training em 2 times a week but still dont seem bovvered!

Is there someything i'm missing or is just a case of accepting it?


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I found doing as many reps as possible with as much weight as possible then doing a double or triple drop set with maximum reps each time worked pretty well for me.

If you can do 3 sets of those and walk normally you've not gone heavy enough or you've not used enough weight.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

I tried em, still nowt much for the amount of effort involved.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

OK, try training them every night for 2 weeks, one night super heavy, one night high reps - I mean hundred rep drop sets.

Do it, then let me know what happens to your calves in the following 2 weeks.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I train my calves 2-3 times a week, mainly seated, as the standing hurts my back, I did do some giant sets that seemed to have an effect, I would load the seated mcn then do 25 get off dojust lower free of a block then, jusr free upper off the floor then add weight to the mcn and repeat, 3-4 sets of these!! I have quite short but aesthetic calves these help build up the solus, giving a better look to the calves....


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Which part of your calf are you struggling with exactly?

I'm told my calves are pretty good...the same idiots tell me I train them wrong! wha???


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my calves have responded somewhat to consistent poundage progression, i still think its the answer and only time and greatly increased poundages will tell..

adding on giant sets etc as long as it doesnt distract from progression is an option of course.

however i`m still going to hide behind genetics.

i do think its possible to improve bad calves to the point of being decent, but never great.

ive seen lots of fantastic calves on people who`ve never trained a day in theyre lives... 

being able to graft hard and be consistent is a given, it doesnt guarantee results tho.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ironically a lot of women who don't train have awesome calves from spending their lives in high heels.

Arnold Shwarzenegger nailed blocks of wood to the heels of a pair of shoes and would go for a walk like that with a ruck sack on to build his calves.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I would say I have the high heel look dougie lol definite catalogue look...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

i dont have great calves but did get really good results bringing them up using FST-7 style training (google it) i think the combination of stretching and volume took them past a sticking point!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Not for me Freddee, my feet are too wide for stripper heels!


----------

